# WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2022)

ON E BAY,, SOME ONE PLEASE POST THE LINK....


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2022)

You can post a picture but not a link? 🤨
You using a dumb phone or a PC?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 29, 2022)

Just read that it is But it now ...no bidding. Buys it at 4000 or so dollars. Fiberglass tank


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> You can post a picture but not a link? 🤨
> You using a dumb phone or a PC?



DON,T HAVE ONE 👌 OR I WOULD HAVE  ALREADY DONE THAT..... THAT'S WHY I ASKED NICELY FOR SOME ONE TO DO IT,,,😇


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 29, 2022)

The Hoarder is a picture guy !  Lol


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> The Hoarder is a picture guy !  Lol



U KNOW WHAT'S UP !!!!!!🤓


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2022)

NOT SURE BUT HAS THAT FEEL !!!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2022)

I refuse to use my dumb phone to function on a forum. Biggest PITA I've ever run into. My fingers aren't pointy enough and I'm heavy fingered and despise the touchy feely swipeE BS.

Can you type in the item number so I don't have to waste my time?  😜


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 29, 2022)

Theres an email in the picture for buyers to contact....what the heck is eBay doing....should have been removed. Whose driving this flying umbrella


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 29, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/404023925043?campid=5335809022


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2022)

LOOK AT SOME OF OTHER THINS HE HAS  FOR SALE.... KIND OF WEIRD I THINK...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> View attachment 1742194



THANK YOU !!


----------



## Livmojoe (Nov 29, 2022)

404023925043


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2022)

Looks like the same seller with a different ID that I got kicked off eBay about a month ago. He was in Germany. pants and dreams was his ID.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 29, 2022)

Maybe same outfit as fake Harley Davidson eBay bike similar modus operate. Even the notice to buyer language similar.
Post in thread 'It's Back !!!! Fake HD on ebay' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/its-back-fake-hd-on-ebay.205173/post-1402371


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Maybe same outfit as fake Harley Davidson eBay bike similar modus operate. Even the notice to buyer language similar.
> Post in thread 'It's Back !!!! Fake HD on ebay' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/its-back-fake-hd-on-ebay.205173/post-1402371



Yep, same seller. There was also another thread with the same bike after that one.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2022)

It must be someone that has hacked into all these eBay accounts and then listed these off the wall items somehow without the actual account holder knowing about it. @Dave Stromberger is this possible?  😱


----------



## Nashman (Nov 29, 2022)

What a world.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2022)

Thank you for the link @Balloontyre 
folks are bidding; rules: who follows those anymore?
1936 Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle Prewar Bicycle Rare Vintage Collectible​Condition:--not specified

Time left:6d 11h Tuesday, 03:22 PM
Current bid:US $405.00
Bid Amount- Enter US $410.00 or more
Enter US $410.00 or more
Returns accepted
18 watchers
Ships from United States
Shipping:FREE Expedited Shipping 
Located in: Pasadena, California, United States















THE BUY IT NOW PRICE : 4560 US$   STOCK NUMBER: W22B14259​


----------



## Risk Man (Nov 30, 2022)

Wow.. seller has 14 pages of items and every one of them has the exact same "time / date stamp". How is it possible to post all of those hundreds of items all at the same time?


----------



## Nashman (Nov 30, 2022)

Risk Man said:


> Wow.. seller has 14 pages of items and every one of them has the exact same "time / date stamp". How is it possible to post all of those hundreds of items all at the same time?



probably a scam tool.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2022)

...all you naysayers. I talked to him and although he has an accent he seems legit. I'm about to wire him the $4650 and get me an Aerocycle!


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> ...all you naysayers. I talked to him and although he has an accent he seems legit. I'm about to wire him the $4650 and get me an Aerocycle!



Wow, you done good. Brought $7600 last time using the same photos.


----------



## Risk Man (Nov 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> ...all you naysayers. I talked to him and although he has an accent he seems legit. I'm about to wire him the $4650 and get me an Aerocycle!



He must have accepted your offer as the link is now dead......


----------



## phantom (Nov 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> ...all you naysayers. I talked to him and although he has an accent he seems legit. I'm about to wire him the $4650 and get me an Aerocycle!



LOL.....I moved to North GA from CA 30 years ago and I still only understand about half of what a lot of people are saying.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2022)

I sent the real owner of that user ID a message last night letting him know his account has been hacked.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> ...all you naysayers. I talked to him and although he has an accent he seems legit. I'm about to wire him the $4650 and get me an Aerocycle!



let,s see some pics 🧐.. when it comes in.. man you got a deal !!!!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2022)

Risk Man said:


> Wow.. seller has 14 pages of items and every one of them has the exact same "time / date stamp". How is it possible to post all of those hundreds of items all at the same time?



When I was selling on eBay you could set up all your listings and set them at a specific time when you wanted to enter them.


----------



## phantom (Nov 30, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> When I was selling on eBay you could set up all your listings and set them at a specific time when you wanted to enter them.



That can still be done.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 3, 2022)

This will be interesting. Pics look nice but the heart of the bike is the tank. It's a repro "not that there's anything wrong with that" but a metal tank/repro or not gives the bike more gonads in my little mind. Just saying. I hope @Freqman1 gets his Christmas present in good order.









						Ebay Aerocycle | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

The Jerry’s only made a dozen of these tanks (in the 90’s) and they sold for around $1200 at that time. I admit, I own one of there’s… but haven’t felt right to actually use it. Originally I felt it’s better then nothing, but is it really..?  Not in my book. The tank is what makes these bikes...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Nashman (Dec 3, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> ...all you naysayers. I talked to him and although he has an accent he seems legit. I'm about to wire him the $4650 and get me an Aerocycle!



Shawn, I hope this comment #43 doesn't come back to bite you?









						Ebay Aerocycle | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

Anyone know the story on this one? Tank looks like fiberglass or is it just me?  https://www.ebay.com/itm/354239268030?campid=5335809022




					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 3, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Shawn, I hope this comment #43 doesn't come back to bite you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 MAN WHAT A CRAPPER !!!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 3, 2022)

For those who wish to follow the drama, view the old thread in it's entirety with updates.









						Ebay Aerocycle | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

Anyone know the story on this one? Tank looks like fiberglass or is it just me?  https://www.ebay.com/itm/354239268030?campid=5335809022




					thecabe.com


----------



## Thee (Dec 3, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Maybe same outfit as fake Harley Davidson eBay bike similar modus operate. Even the notice to buyer language similar.
> Post in thread 'It's Back !!!! Fake HD on ebay' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/its-back-fake-hd-on-ebay.205173/post-1402371



Modus Operandi !! Nice !! Hahahaha


----------



## Thee (Dec 3, 2022)

phantom said:


> LOL.....I moved to North GA from CA 30 years ago and I still only understand about half of what a lot of people are saying.



Mush mouths?


----------



## slick (Dec 5, 2022)

All this hub bub and nobody has deciphered whose wall that is in the background? Shouldn't that be the real answer of the equation?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 5, 2022)

those bikes are ugly. I'd rather have a bunch of B-6's in different colors for the same cash.


----------

